# Gibson tractor restoration



## All2nuts (Aug 3, 2016)

I need help. I need to know where to get a new set of spider gears for my 42? Gibson super D rear end. Does any one know what they are or where to get them? 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may have come to the right place for information! Have a read of this post. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/gibson-tractor-parts-needed-373/

Welcome to the forum by the way. Keep us posted on your search and your progress.
Cheers


----------



## All2nuts (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks. I found that article before and found it rather useful. I tried calling Dave but the number has been disconnected.


----------



## mslisaj (Jan 20, 2017)

Well All2nuts, have you found your parts? I have a four speed transmission in my Gibson and I'm looking to just rebuild and clean it but I would love to find out more about this transmission such as make and model? Also are there any parts for this little beast too? For such a "common" tractor parts are very scarce and trying to get information is next to impossible. I'm fishing here and hope to get lucky.

Best regards,

Lisa


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a lot of good reading about the tractors here
http://www.tractorfriends.org/lawngardentractors/gibsontractors/Gibson Tractors.html


_"Company representatives scavenged transmissions and differentials from salvage yards in the Seattle area and refurbished them for reuse in the tractors_."

Seems they used a lot of drive line parts for local wrecking yards!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the American Motors of the tractor world


----------



## mslisaj (Jan 20, 2017)

pogobill said:


> There is a lot of good reading about the tractors here
> http://www.tractorfriends.org/lawngardentractors/gibsontractors/Gibson Tractors.html
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting read for sure. That was my first impression when I saw a bunch of Gibson's at a show last year. But I was assured they were produced and were called "Gibson's". So I gather they could have anything in them with regards to parts and drivetrains. My tractor does have the "Gibson" manufactured rear end in it with it's name embosed in the casting. But as far as everything else I guess we head off to the local pick and pull and start adapting.

As mentioned my tractor has a non-synchronized four speed in it and was told that was rare. So I gather someone got lucky on a shopping trip then. 

Thanks for the insight.

Lisa


----------

